# A whole lot of Updates to come!



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Well, time has come for the Forums annual upgrade...after delivering over 10 million pages in the last 12 months, and the thousands of threads we have, the Server is creaking at the seams! So we are taking the plunge, we are upgrading the hardware - doubling the memory, the disk space too, and trebling the CPU Speed....which will all add up to a smoother running site.

Combined with this, we are testing a new version of Yabb (1.3.1) and awaiting updates of the enhancements to implement, so that you dont loose functionality in the upgrade process 

The server upgrade will result in a small amount of downtime (which will be communicated) and should not be for too long! This is being scheduled for the last week of June.

We hope that you will all see an improved service, and that any disruption that may occur will be at a minimum.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for the news Jae, keep up the good work. I'm looking forwrd to the upgrades.
Will the forum be "down" whilst new stuff added?
Regards


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

it will be down for a short while, while we move the data from 1 server to another and validate the transfer (take about 30 minutes in all). The 2 servers will run in parallel for about 3 days before, to allow for configurations to be moved across. Data will all be moved in one go, to make it as seamless as possible.

I hope


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae, we talked about this in the past, but now that we have opened the TTOC membership, we need to update Forum members TTOC status.

How do we achieve this? Can it be sone at the upgrade time? Do you need any help?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

ALL DONE - SERVER HAS BEEN UPGRADED!!!


----------

